# Any experience with toddlers and inguinal hernias?



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Its a long shot but since there are folks in the medical profession here I thought I'd ask. We took my 2.5 year old son to his Ped yesterday because he had been complaining to his teachers of pain in the groin and they thought they saw swelling. Daddy and I never saw it.  His Ped thinks that he may have a hernia and I am currently waiting to hear on a referral to a pediatric surgeon for his opinion. So, worst case, if he does have it and will require surgery, what can I expect? I'm trying to not be a "nervous nelly" but its really hard.

edit: His appt is Feb 19 so it must not be that bad...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm no medical professional, but as far as I know, a hernia isn't that serious. A standard operation should take care of it. Of course, no one wants to think of their small child having surgery, but it shouldn't be too bad. I think recovery time is only a few days in hospital.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband had one when he was a baby, and my father had one when he was in his 30s... No problems for either after surgery.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you.  Please update us after the Feb. 19 appt.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I had one as a baby AND one as an adult and did fine with both. Also I'm a nurse and used to work in a pediatric OR, it's not a long operation and you'll get to take him home a couple of hours later. Until it's fixed, the only thing you really need to watch for is that it doesn't pop out and then won't go back in, that doesn't happen a whole lot, but you would need to have him seen if it did.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> Our prayers and thoughts are with you. Please update us after the Feb. 19 appt.


The Ped surgeon didn't see/feel anything.  And luckily, is one who doesn't want to do surgery unless he knows its needed. Whew. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

That is good to hear!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wonderful news mom!


----------

